

Raphaël's vector icons, converted to PNG and SVG. - pjscott
http://finger-tree.blogspot.com/2010/06/91-free-icons-from-dmitry-baranovskiy.html

======
pjscott
There was a lot of discussion about converting these to PNG, so I just went
and did it. I included source code, so you can get them in whatever size you
want. Earlier discussion of the icons here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1416677>

